# One passion play gone in Churchless Pierce Couty



## VictorBravo (Apr 8, 2007)

It's a long article, but revealing about much of the Pacific Northwest. My home county, Pierce Co. Washington, can no longer support a big gaudy passion play. But there are a lot of charismatic and mega-church evangelicals willing to take up the slack.

http://www.thenewstribune.com/news/local/story/6455265p-5750494c.html

The remarkable thing is that there are many good reformed churches in our area, and at least one Reformed seminary. But they are drops in the bucket. Most people think that selling tickets to a "religious" spectacle is how one engages the culture.

(Edit: Sorry about "couty").


----------

